# Question about Moen



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

Which is Moen's cheaper version of the chrome single lever lav faucet, the Monticello, or the chateau? I forget.:whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plasticman said:


> Which is Moen's cheaper version of the chrome single lever lav faucet, the Monticello, or the chateau? I forget.:whistling2:


Are you a plumber? How about an intro! :laughing:

Chateau is the cheap line.


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com 

PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If your not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to http://www.diychatroom.com/register.php/

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------



## tungsten plumb (Apr 15, 2010)

I used to love moen products but now I'm a delta man


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

Ron said:


> Thanks for posting on PlumbingZone.com. The Moderators of this forum would prefer if you post Do It Yourself related topics on our sister site www.DIYChatroom.com
> 
> PlumbingZone.com is designed for professional plumbers to discuss issues and topics related to their profession. Many of our plumbers are also members at DIYChatroom.com and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.
> 
> ...


*WAS THIS A MISTAKE or a JOKE ??? The stats say that PlasticMan has made 1,120 posts on this PZ ... I guess if you did not have access to a catalogue you could forget faucet monikers. *


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Alder.

Chateau has creeped up in price every year.



Plasticman said:


> Which is Moen's cheaper version of the chrome single lever lav faucet, the Monticello, or the chateau? I forget.:whistling2:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *WAS THIS A MISTAKE or a JOKE ??? The stats say that PlasticMan has made 1,120 posts on this PZ ... I guess if you did not have access to a catalogue you could forget faucet monikers. *


 I think they are just messing with me. I have always used Delta but I have to bid on a job using Moen is why I asked. :surrender:


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Funny Plasticman, you take time to ask on here, and a Google search would have revealed the same info. :laughing:


----------



## Plasticman (Oct 14, 2008)

hey, I googled pz. :laughing:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> Alder.
> 
> Chateau has creeped up in price every year.


http://www.moen.com/bathroom/faucets/sink-faucets/_/N-67pZ1z141uk?sort=PriceA&paginator=true

http://www.moen.com/kitchen-bar/faucets/kitchen-sink-faucets/_/N-6a2Z1z141j9?sort=PriceA

http://www.moen.com/bathroom/faucets/tub-shower-faucets/_/N-683Z1z141uv?sort=PriceA

MSRP says Chateau and that is the model I most often see on sale...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *WAS THIS A MISTAKE or a JOKE ??? The stats say that PlasticMan has made 1,120 posts on this PZ ... I guess if you did not have access to a catalogue you could forget faucet monikers. *


It was just some ball bustin is all Bill...:laughing:

I started it with this...



Redwood said:


> *Are you a plumber? How about an intro!* :laughing:
> 
> Chateau is the cheap line.


Ron was good enough to pick up on it and carry on with the joke...:laughing:


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *WAS THIS A MISTAKE or a JOKE ??? The stats say that PlasticMan has made 1,120 posts on this PZ ... I guess if you did not have access to a catalogue you could forget faucet monikers. *


Just messing around. :yes:


----------

